# A way to "sneak" in some exercise!



## TxHorseMom (Feb 21, 2011)

A co-worker and I were talking about exercise. Many of us are on diets, while others are trying to do lifestyle changes. (I'm doing a little of both.). We all work long hours, 12hr shifts that can last to 13-14 hrs. There is no way I'm gonna exercise after that, especially since I have a 45 min commute each way. Anyway, what we've started to do is, when you go to the bathroom, while you're washing your hands, do 10 squats! It's a very simple thing, but makes a bid difference. It's easy to remember to do, and takes very little time. No, its not cardio, but I've been doing this for a couple of months now, and have noticed a difference. And DH says my behind is looking better!


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

I think a critical time to get in some activity is after your last major meal of the day. Take a walk, weed the garden, straighten out the garage, ANYTHING that keeps you active for an hour, and if you get a cleaned up shed or garage too, that is nice. This will get your metabolism going and burn up that last meal. You will feel better and sleep better. With your work hours and drive, I can imagine you are beat when you get home - I would be. So perhaps you could have your major meal in midday and then have a light snack after you get home - that would achieve the same thing and your job could be your "activity", assuming you are not at a desk the whole time. If you are at a desk, maybe take a walk during your coffee break.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

I walk the parking garage at work after I eat my lunch. Its a big parking garage, with long straight ramps. Takes me about 20 minutes fast walking. I also use the stairs if I am only going up or down a floor or two (couple times a day) I haven't worked up to doing all 8 floors yet, but its coming.


----------

